# New trapper looking for some tips



## Trapping Pa (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, im a pretty new trapper and I have a few questions. I started trapping late last season. I Trapped for ****, fox and yotes. Caught several **** and a few possums but no k-9. This year I want to expand my arsenal to muskrats, mink, weasels and beaver. I have been doing my homework and if I'm not on the pc or reading a book I'm out scouting for sign and locations for the upcoming season. I have several small creeks around here that are isolated from the public. ( I live in the sticks). These creeks are not huge. They all vary from 10 ft wide and 3 in deep to 6ft wide and 4 ft deep. Very rocky. I see tons of **** sign and numerous fox and yote sign but no rat? Do rats occupy all waterways? I just don't know what I'm looking for when it comes to them. Also, I checked out my neighbors ponds and found what looks like rat trails into the ponds through the high grass. I also found very fresh saplings which have been cut down by a beaver. No den or anything yet. I didn't see any slides or anything as of yet. How would I go about setting up for this beaver in these small connecting ponds? Any help you could offer about my muskrat situation and the beaver would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Young beaver will cover allot of ground, they can really fool a guy. Try a castor mound set. Its a good long distance calling scent. Look for poplar trees by water, you'll find beaver. Rats like a ton of reeds and cattials


----------



## Trapping Pa (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks ninjaswede! I'll keep checking the ponds for new activity then come up with a gameplan. I have found a few small ponds and marshes with cattails everywhere and I know they are not trapped. I was just wondering how to tell in creeks that are off the beaten path in the woods for rats? Thanks for knowledge!


----------



## bigsky (Oct 23, 2012)

dont over think beaver and muskrat...there is a reason beaver were almost eradicated from the rocky mountains..if you try, and beaver are there...you will catch them. same with rats.


----------



## FinsFeathersFurs (Nov 15, 2012)

For Muskrats, look for paths through the cattails, or troughs dug in the bottom of the waterway. Also pay attention to any part of the bank that is caved in or has holes in it. If you find that, chances are that somewhere under the water, there is a bank den entrance dug. 110 conibears or colony traps are deadly in the troughs, paths, etc. A good locator set for muskrats, if you can not find much sign would be to make a muskrat float, if legal in your area. That will also take mink if you have any around. Google muskrat float, and you will find many that you can make a variation of.


----------

